# planicauda and oblonga



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey all,

I am still seeking Pyxis planicauda, males and/or females to augment a current population.

Pyxis arachnoides oblonga females to group with two males.

I know there are many singles and pairs etc, that are sitting there with good care, but not actually breeding. 

Maybe you would rather focus on a high volume species and are tired of the one egg/female a year with an iffy hatch rate for your planicauda. Lone males also desired of planicauda.

Maybe we can work something out, straight sales encouraged. I am discrete in all transactions, your sale to me will be private.

Will Espenshade

william.espenshadeiii at gmail.com































.


----------



## tortadise (Jan 22, 2013)

I recall you having an experiance in the professional levels. I have all zoos that have these pyxis. Not sure if your public sector experiance would suffice. But i am willing to help you with that portion. Also will ahrenns is a good pyxis breeder. Have you tried him? He is worki.g on F2 pyxis lines.


----------

